# Anybody know of the Oakwind line of poodles?



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Would this be them?

http://www.oakwind.org/

Looks like their poodles have A LOT of performance titles!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

See, i dont think so. I already have her page on my favorites and was just going over it. She talks about with Woodie that is was "nice Going Back to the Oakwind line". The breeder that she got him from (that is the top of my list) is Autumn Hill poodles though. Im confused.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> See, i dont think so. I already have her page on my favorites and was just going over it. She talks about with Woodie that is was "nice Going Back to the Oakwind line". The breeder that she got him from (that is the top of my list) is Autumn Hill poodles though. Im confused.


Hmm, yes, I can see why... She may have said that though because maybe she bred outside her line for a bit then went back in?

So are you maybe narrowing down on a breeder then?!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, i think i have. Its a matter of Melanie letting me have one of her puppies in the future now.  
The lady of the Oakwind page you posted though doesnt look like she actually breeds. All her poodles have been males. Im sure she studs them out, but i didnt think breeders started a kennel name from their studs?? When i googled the name, i got alot of other breeders pages with the oakwind name in their dogs.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, Oakwind is Jaci Bowman. She is my personal hero because she owner handles everything from Conformation thru Hunting.

She has always had boys. Her first big stud dog was George, Oakwind's Time to Burn and she had a George son plus another boy. I think she lost them overtime to old age and cancer (don't quote me there).

She new boy comes from Autumn Hill and she looks like she is doing a bang up job of working with him. I thinking about breeding my Delilah to him when the time comes.  

While she does not breed herself, she does offer her dogs at stud, so it is worth calling and talking to her about who has used her boys.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Carol. I figured you would probably know.  From her page, she looks awesome to me too!! She has TONS of titles on her boys, and all of them look fantastic! I emailed her awhile ago, but she was probably too busy putting more titles on as she hasnt gotten back to me. I really like the look of Woodie too! Do you have any pics of your girl Carol?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think because Jaci is such a high profile person, she gets lots of emails from folks who "kick the tires" and who want to chat her up. Email her again.

I will try really, really hard to up date my web site soon. I have pictures from this summer, but my husband has to bring home the portable hard drive on which they are currently stored. 

Remember too that when I say I am going to breed my brown girl, that means 2 yrs in the future after she is finished and tested. I think you are totally right to try to get on the Autumn Hill wait list.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Well please PM me when you get it updated! I always love looking at the pictures of your beautiful girls! 
Melanie and i have been exchanging emails and information. Still in the "interviewing" stage for both of us. I really like her dogs though, and she seems like a really good breeder. I hope it will be a good match in the future.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Yes, i think i have. Its a matter of Melanie letting me have one of her puppies in the future now.


Oh I'm sure you'll get one if you want one.  And WOW to having one of those Oakwind boys be related to your pup, the number of titles there is seriously impressive!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is a big part of why i want to go with Melanie. She produces some Nice working dogs (they look OK too )!!


----------

